# Diet plan? , and current condition



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 3, 2016)

Above is a picture of my current condition ...

Ive just wrote myself out a diet plan for the start of 2016 , and instead of doing what i always do and set macros and then try and fit my foods in around the ratios ive done it back to front and just rote down what i know i can eat each meal whilst keeping it kindov clean , this is including supplements such as whey protein and ground oats , plus including full fat milk ,, 

So what i ended up with was a 7 meal plan but 2 of they meals are supplement meals of oats protein and milk, 

Looking at my plan and i see the fat is alot higher then i usually have it , but tbh i dont respond to bad to fat so i reckon it wouldn't make a big difference to my fat gain whilst bulking ,, but these concerns can be changed as ive noticed alot of the fat is from full fat milk with my shakes which i can change to water . 

The total figures i am left with for a daily intake are as follows 
Protein-442g.     Carb-420g.   Fat-126g
Calories
Protein-1,768.    Carb1,680.     Fat- 1,134
Given me a total of 4,582 calories a day 

My goals are simply and very common 
Gain muscle with little fat gain and to get stronger ,,

All input would be greatly appreciated thanks guys 🏾


----------



## thqmas (Jan 3, 2016)

How much calories are you on now?

I noticed that I gain more fat while bulking if I up my calories too fast. I mean, waking up one day and starting to eat 4.5K kcal after a year of eating 3K kcal, is no good for me.
I prefer to make increasements of 500 kcal every 2 weeks or so, so the metabolism doesn't get a knock out (specially if it was depressed before the bulk).

Look, we are not all equal. Someone will thrive on high fat intake, others wont. Same with Carbs. For me, the best is fat, so I'll advise you to cut on the protein and carbs and up the fat.... But, that's just me, and this is after years of reading books, reading on the net and trying almost everything. I tried things that are suppose to do X, and the results were Y. Then I said fuk it, experimented, and found what works for me and when.

So, I think you need to experiment without being afraid of putting on some fat in the process. You may come to the conclusion that the pattern of your diet is also determined by the kind of workouts you do.

Lastly, don't be confused, getting stronger is totally different than gaining muscles with little fat gains. I am always stronger on 15% BF than on 8% BF.
For me, the increase in strength + gaining muscle with no fat, is measured in years, not in one bulking cycle. If after 2 -3 years of bulking and cutting, I find myself more muscular, more lean and more strong in the overall, than I take it as a success. It's hard to look and asses this things on a daily/weekly/monthly basis.
Yet, while experimenting, it will be wise to make assessments on that basis.

Btw, you need to hang your clothes to dry, they will stink if you keep them in the washing machine for too long.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think I would ask a 300lb man to eat 442 grams of protein in a day.  I would rather he eat more carbs and dial up his volume.

What are your stats? Height weight and what's the goal here? A certain number of pounds? Do you know your maintenance calories?

Not shitting all over your plan here bud.  Just curious to know more.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, the 442g of protein is way overkill. The excessive protein will converted to glucose, fat, or metabolized for energy anyway (Gluconeogenesis).


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think I would ask a 300lb man to eat 442 grams of protein in a day.  I would rather he eat more carbs and dial up his volume.
> 
> What are your stats? Height weight and what's the goal here? A certain number of pounds? Do you know your maintenance calories?
> 
> Not shitting all over your plan here bud.  Just curious to know more.



Hieght is 5,7
I was about 178lbs in November were i was consuming roughly 2,800 calories  but over the festive period i took a break from dieting etc so if i was to guess i would say im currently about 182lbs , 

Ive been lifting for about 4 years

And ive always had high protein in my diet and usually really low fat but i dont mind swapping some figures around this time , ,, anybody got any ideas


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 3, 2016)

Based on your stats, I would guess your maintenance to be around 3,000 calories so that plan has a lot of calories for someone your size...we're talking a 50% surplus. Has fat gain been an issue previously when bulking?

If fat gain has been an issue then I'd personally start with something like this:

3,600 cals
300g Protein (I want to go less but if you've done well on high protein before then so be it)
320g Carbs
125g Fats

You can adjust protein/carbs depending on weekly progress, how you feel, etc but I personally wouldn't touch fats.


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2016)

2,800 clean cals is not bad at your weight and height so going over 4k I think will turn you into a chub. There's always a debate on how much protein a lifter needs but I'm sure 90% would agree that you're way over what you're body can use with 442g. Try to eat your protein and not add it with a protein mix if you can. This way you will feel fuller and stay away from the junk; it's also a better source of protein (my opinion). 

You look like you have a good solid start. You just need some more time under a bar and you'll get there.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 3, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Based on your stats, I would guess your maintenance to be around 3,000 calories so that plan has a lot of calories for someone your size...we're talking a 50% surplus. Has fat gain been an issue previously when bulking?
> 
> If fat gain has been an issue then I'd personally start with something like this:
> 
> ...



Thanks for feedback, i guess im being a little impatient with wanting to get big , and tbh yeah i have had a slight problem with putting on fat in plast but thats half because i like the lean look and half because as you see i tend to go overboard , last bulk i done i was hitting 4k and i remember i was over 13 stone which is the heaviest ive ever been ,,, i shall go back to my plan and drop both carbs and protein,,,
This shouldn't be hard to do as i had planned for a good amount of both from supplement shakes so ill just cut down on both protein and instant oat shakes meaning all of my calories will be from real food  
thanks snake to 
And every1 who put a input in , the advice has been took on board and i shall use best i can


----------

